# Jar Datei in HTML einbinden



## danieldj (14. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin noch Anfänger in Sachen Java & Co.

Ich habe einen kleinen Taschenrechner zusammengeschrieben und wollt mal versuchen den Taschenrechner auf meiner Seite zu veröffentlichen.

In meiner HTML Datei steht Folgendes:

```
<applet archive="calculator.jar" width="400" height="400" code="GUI.class"></applet>
```

Wenn ich die Seite öffne, steht nur "Fehler. Klicken Sie, um mehrere Informationen zu erhalten." da.

Hier die Seite:Daniel Djurdjevic - Calculator

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Feb 2012)

Das liegt daran, dass dein Programm kein Applet, sondern eine Applikation ist.
Du müsstest das Ganze umschreiben. Oder mach doch einfach eine Webstart-Anwendung daraus.


----------



## danieldj (14. Feb 2012)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Das liegt daran, dass dein Programm kein Applet, sondern eine Applikation ist.
> Du müsstest das Ganze umschreiben. Oder mach doch einfach eine Webstart-Anwendung daraus.



Kannst du das kruz erklären wie das geht, oder kennst du eine gute Anleitung?

Danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Feb 2012)

Ich habe noch eine andere Idee, die du mal ausprobieren kannst.
Schreibe ein Applet, welches dir deine Applikation startet.
Der Code des Applets sieht so aus:

```
import javax.swing.*;

public class AppStarter extends JApplet {
   public void init() {
      GUI.main(null);
   }
}
```

Das Applet-Tag sollte dann so aussehen:

```
<applet archive="Calculator.jar" code="AppStarter.class" width="1" height="1">
</applet>
```

Die Applet-Klasse kannst du auch ins Jar-Archiv einfügen.


----------

